# f.a.s.t. intake question



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

will the lsx intake for the ls1 fit the ls2?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I've read somewhere that it has to be slightly modified to fit the LS2. I talked to my tuner about the F.A.S.T. intake, I was told that $800.00 for about 10 horses isn't worth it. Besides, LS2's already have the 90mm throttle body.


----------



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

a friend had bought one for his 04 gto. he sold the car and had it brand new in the box, so he gave it to me for $200. i couldn't say no but i'm not sure if i want to put it on. if it requires any modifications i wont bother.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I am having my body shop install one on my '05. Come to find out that the FAST intake will bolt up and use the factory fuel rails but you need to get the 90mm TB. Unfortunatly, I had to get the peice to fit the fuelrails for an aditional $70.00. Was told the LS1 will bolt right up. Only had to pay $413 for the difference of a replacement compared to the full $799.99 price.

It might not be a big difference now but add a cam, heads, or force induction, and that's where the FAST intake really comes alive.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

BALSDEEP said:


> will the lsx intake for the ls1 fit the ls2?


yes with some minor modifications



Good 2 go said:


> I've read somewhere that it has to be slightly modified to fit the LS2. I talked to my tuner about the F.A.S.T. intake, I was told that $800.00 for about 10 horses isn't worth it. Besides, LS2's already have the 90mm throttle body.


not too sure what they are getting on stock LS2's but on a cam plus bolt on they are picking up almost 20... and are really making a difference on the top end



BALSDEEP said:


> a friend had bought one for his 04 gto. he sold the car and had it brand new in the box, so he gave it to me for $200. i couldn't say no but i'm not sure if i want to put it on. if it requires any modifications i wont bother.



It is worth it


----------

